# محتاج مساعدة



## geegoo (20 يناير 2011)

سلام و نعمة ..
النهاردة للمرة التانية أفاجئ بالايميل بيبعت لكل قائمة الاتصال من نفسه ايميل فاضي و فيه لينك صفحة اما اعلانية أو البراوزر يقول عنها صفحة ضارة ..
ازاي ده بيحصل و ازاي اوقف القصة دي لأنها سخيفة جدا جدا خصوصا ان كتير من القائمة معارف عمل و مديرين يعني مش اصحابي عشان يعدوها ..


----------



## النهيسى (20 يناير 2011)

أول مره أسمع عن هذا
ممكن تغير أميلك​


----------



## jesus.my.life (20 يناير 2011)

دة تقريبا فيرس فى الجهاز عندك بيبعت لكل الى عندهم اميلات مواقع وساعات بتكون مواقع ضارة او مواقع جنسية انصحك بعمل اسكان شامل على الجهاز وفصله من النت مؤقتا 

وبعد ماتعمل الاسكان وتطمن غير باسورد الاميل​


----------



## geegoo (20 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> أول مره أسمع عن هذا
> ممكن تغير أميلك​


شكرا لاهتمامك أخي الحبيب ..
اعتقد ان حل تغيير الايميل هو خطوة جيدة ...


----------



## geegoo (20 يناير 2011)

jesus.my.life قال:


> دة تقريبا فيرس فى الجهاز عندك بيبعت لكل الى عندهم اميلات مواقع وساعات بتكون مواقع ضارة او مواقع جنسية انصحك بعمل اسكان شامل على الجهاز وفصله من النت مؤقتا
> 
> وبعد ماتعمل الاسكان وتطمن غير باسورد الاميل​


شكرا لاهتمامك و نصيحتك اخي الحبيب ..
و فكرة تغيير الباسورد ماجتش علي بالي ...
هاجربها ..


----------



## Alexander.t (20 يناير 2011)

لو تعبت خالص غير ويندوز
ومش محتاج تغير الايميل او حتى الباص
لان دى حاجه بسيطه ممكن مثلا يكون 
ده فيرس من موقع بعتمد عليه (الفيرس) فى اقبال الزوار عن طريق ارساله  نفسه للايميلات المسجله عندك ( مثال مش اكتر )


----------



## geegoo (20 يناير 2011)

+ cupid + قال:


> لو تعبت خالص غير ويندوز
> ومش محتاج تغير الايميل او حتى الباص
> لان دى حاجه بسيطه ممكن مثلا يكون
> ده فيرس من موقع بعتمد عليه (الفيرس) فى اقبال الزوار عن طريق ارساله  نفسه للايميلات المسجله عندك ( مثال مش اكتر )


شكرا كيوبيد علي اهتمامك ...
فعلا الويندوز له فترة كبيرة ما غيرتوش و شغال من غير اي برامج حماية ...
اجرب و ربنا يدبر ...


----------



## GeoMotorizer (21 يناير 2011)

*في الغالب معمولك hack 
بس مش ب server 
علي العموم انا عامل موضوع عشان تتخلص من الكلام ده 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164261
بعدها هتغير كل الباسوورد اللي عنك 
عشان أحتمال كان عندك keylogger وكل الباسووردات راحت لل hacker
انت مش في حاجة لتغيير الويندوس أو الأيميل 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2011)

geegoo قال:


> سلام و نعمة ..
> النهاردة للمرة التانية أفاجئ بالايميل بيبعت لكل قائمة الاتصال من نفسه ايميل فاضي و فيه لينك صفحة اما اعلانية أو البراوزر يقول عنها صفحة ضارة ..
> ازاي ده بيحصل و ازاي اوقف القصة دي لأنها سخيفة جدا جدا خصوصا ان كتير من القائمة معارف عمل و مديرين يعني مش اصحابي عشان يعدوها ..




*نفس الحكايه دي حصلت معايا من اصدقاء معايا ع الميل
وده بيكون فيرس بيرسل لوحده لنكات ضاره
وانت بتقول انك مش شغال ببرنامج حمايه وده غلط طبعا
الحل من رايي ان تنزل ويندوز جديد وتسطب برنامج حمايه محترم
وتعمل اسكان للهرد كله وتحذف اي حاجه ضاره
ولازم تحمي جهازك ببرنامج حمايه النت مليان فيروسات​*


----------



## geegoo (22 يناير 2011)

geomotorizer قال:


> *في الغالب معمولك hack
> بس مش ب server
> علي العموم انا عامل موضوع عشان تتخلص من الكلام ده
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164261
> ...


شكرا اخي الحبيب علي اهتمامك و محبتك ...
موضوعك رائع و نفذته خطوة بخطوة ...
دلوقتي الفاير وال عمال يسألني عن برنامج اسمه سيستم و كل مرة بيجي ب أي بي مختلف و بيحاول يتصل بالجهاز و أنا بعمله بلوك ...
يا تري هو ده الهاك و لا ده ايه ؟؟


----------



## geegoo (22 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفس الحكايه دي حصلت معايا من اصدقاء معايا ع الميل
> وده بيكون فيرس بيرسل لوحده لنكات ضاره
> وانت بتقول انك مش شغال ببرنامج حمايه وده غلط طبعا
> الحل من رايي ان تنزل ويندوز جديد وتسطب برنامج حمايه محترم
> ...


شكرا اخي الحبيب علي محبتك و اهتمامك ..
ربنا يباركك ...
فعلا البرامج طلعت بلاوي ...
ربنا يستر ...


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 يناير 2011)

الرب يساعدنا جميعا


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2011)

geomotorizer قال:


> *في الغالب معمولك hack
> بس مش ب server
> علي العموم انا عامل موضوع عشان تتخلص من الكلام ده
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164261
> ...



هو دة الكلام الصح..

انما لو مش بيهمك وما فيش معلومات مهمة

على الجهاز تقدر تسطب غيره..


----------



## GeoMotorizer (23 يناير 2011)

geegoo قال:


> شكرا اخي الحبيب علي اهتمامك و محبتك ...
> موضوعك رائع و نفذته خطوة بخطوة ...
> دلوقتي الفاير وال عمال يسألني عن برنامج اسمه سيستم و كل مرة بيجي ب أي بي مختلف و بيحاول يتصل بالجهاز و أنا بعمله بلوك ...
> يا تري هو ده الهاك و لا ده ايه ؟؟


*العفو يا جميل 
أحتمال كبير يكون هو ده السيرفر 
أعمله block وخليه remember *


----------



## GeoMotorizer (23 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> هو دة الكلام الصح..
> 
> انما لو مش بيهمك وما فيش معلومات مهمة
> 
> على الجهاز تقدر تسطب غيره..


leasantr


----------

